

Ask HN: How do you get unrestricted cash? - jmilinion

I have a bunch of ideas but no money to implement them.<p>I'm looking for unrestricted cash to try out a few of those idea.  I have an idea on how to build it but the idea uses such "eccentric" business methods that it would give anyone who believes their MBA class or have typical financial knowledge a heart attack.<p>What options do I have besides moonlighting?  Where can you find people who aren't typical investors and who love unlimited "risk"?
======
gamechangr
Are there people who "love unlimited risk" and give "unrestricted cash" ?
Sounds like an oxymoron.

If you have produced a significant company that has gone public or has been
acquired you may have some luck

------
gee_totes
I would look for drug dealers and film producers (seriously).

~~~
mschuster91
Drug dealers? Never ever, unless you want to end up dead on the street when
your biz fails

------
lutusp
> Ask HN: How do you get unrestricted cash?

There's no such thing. All money has strings attached. My recommendation is
that you learn how to acquire restricted cash -- the only kind -- by
demonstrating that your ideas deserve support, compared to other ideas the
money might support instead.

When you ask for money, you're immediately competing with every other human
being on the planet. Make no mistake about it -- your ideas will only be
supported if you can show that they have merit. And the burden of evidence is
yours.

Welcome to reality.

